# Canon speedlite 430ex questions.



## bobandcar (Sep 6, 2012)

Am meeting up with someone this weekend to purchase a 430ex.
I have my t3i, what is the best way to test it? What needs to be tested?

I have never had a external flash before.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 6, 2012)

First, bring a set (4) of fresh batteries.  Put it on your hot shoe and shoot a series using ETTL, from the widest aperture through to the smallest, of something about 10 ft. away.  In a moderately dark room, all the shots should be properly exposed - check the histogram for the light distribution.

Check if the flash zoom mechanism moves when you adjust your zoom's focal length.  Move the flash head up through its range of motion (90 degrees up, 180 degrees to the left, 90 degrees to the right).  Pull out the diffuser screen - zoom should show focal length of 14mm.  Press each of the back buttons - all should work.  Check the lock mechanism - it should lock the foot of the flash securely onto your camera hot-shoe.

And being the paranoid buyer that I am, I'd also ask for the original paperwork where the flash's serial number is recorded.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 6, 2012)

Bring fresh AA batteries.  You will want to make sure that the flash powers up, and that its recycles and fires quickly (depends on power level and battery type/freshness).

Like most modern flashes, it has a motorized zoom head.  Put the flash onto the camera, point the flash forward and zoom the lens while half pressing the shutter release button.  The flash should zoom to match the lens.  You should be able to see the zoom setting change on the flash LCD, and you should be able to hear it as well.  

Make sure that it connects well with the camera's hot shoe.  There is a screw lock on the flash to tighten it to the camera, make sure it works.  When the flash is turned on and ready, you should see a small lightning bolt in the viewfinder of your camera.  

Shake the flash, there shouldn't be anything loose inside.

Also make sure that the flash head tilts and rotates well (it's designed to turn 180 degrees to the left, but only 90 degrees to the right).  I had to have mine repaired, a few years ago, because the tilt mechanize froze up.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 6, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> Bring fresh AA batteries. You will want to make sure that the flash powers up, and that its recycles and fires quickly (depends on power level and battery type/freshness).
> 
> Like most modern flashes, it has a motorized zoom head. Put the flash onto the camera, point the flash forward and zoom the lens while half pressing the shutter release button. The flash should zoom to match the lens. You should be able to see the zoom setting change on the flash LCD, and you should be able to hear it as well.
> 
> ...



Hey Mike, I'm gonna have to charge you royalties for that!?


----------



## bobandcar (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!

I didn't know that it actually zoomed with the lens. What lengths will it go?
If I use more length in lens than flash will it just max out?


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 6, 2012)

I think it maxes out at 70mm, or maybe 105mm.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 6, 2012)

bobandcar said:


> Thanks guys!!!
> 
> I didn't know that it actually zoomed with the lens. What lengths will it go?
> If I use more length in lens than flash will it just max out?



The flash head behind the fresnel lens moves closer to the lens for wider light coverage, and away from the lens for light concentrated towards the center.  Range is from 24-105 mm matching the 24-105mm lens.  If you use a 300mm lens, the light pattern will be maxed out for 105mm coverage, and so in effect you will be lighting a lot more area than the 300mm lens actually sees - so your flash will be "wasting" light.  For very wide lenses, you need to pull out the additional fresnel diffuser which spreads the light even more (enough to cover the area seen by a 14mm lens).  However, the wider the light spread, the less the light reach - so you could have an object at 20 feet properly illuminated by the flash using a 105mm focal length, but dark when using the 14mm setting.


----------



## bobandcar (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks. 

If there's anything else I should know before my purchase please school me.
I'll play with it if all works well and I am sure I will have more questions.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 6, 2012)

When buying second-hand stuff, I would like to know the reasons behind why the selling is selling.  How long has it been in the seller's possession?  How much was it used?  What DIDN't they like about the unit?  When looking into the battery compartment, is it clean or is there any residue on the contacts?  And what happens if you find a defect after the fact - will the seller agree to take it back and refund your money?  Is the manual for the flash included?  Is the standup stand included?  Is the flash case included?


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 6, 2012)

Ah, good point about the battery compartment.  One of the more comon things to kills old flash units, is when batteries decay and leak.  Also make sure the battery door works and closes well.  

These things are pretty robust, especially the Canon/Nikon models.  So at long as it wasn't abused, it's likely to be OK.  And once again, I'll agree with pgriz, it would be nice to know the motives behind the sale.


----------



## bobandcar (Sep 8, 2012)

Anyone know best place to get a new hotshue mount for the 430ex?


Background with this purchase, Craigslist add for multiple canon stuff.
Our deal was a 430ex, canon 650 film, 100-300 5.6, macro close up filter. For 160.

New I got a deal.
I got there. Noticed speedlite had hotshue issue. Ok.
Looked everything over.

Got the 430, the film camera(with a 50 mm mk1!!!!!) the 100-300 5.6, and the macro filter thing.     Price agreed after noticing hotshue issue,   $120!!!!



So I need to find out about replacing this part.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 8, 2012)

Canon Speedlite 430EX Flash Hot Shoe Foot Repair Part - Darntoothysam.com

Canon Speedlite Flash Parts

430ex

Of course there is always ebay. REPLACEMENT HOT SHOE FOOT REPAIR PART for Canon Speedlite 430EX II 580EX II | eBay



For the UK visitors that may have foot problem. (but then who wouldn't have foot problems in the UK with all that rainy weather) Canon Speedlite 430EX II Spare Parts


----------



## bobandcar (Sep 8, 2012)

Part ordered thanks!!!


----------

